# income tax rates / contributions



## sepp (Jan 16, 2015)

hello there !
question from a newbie. at the moment I'm considering moving to portugal to retire. 
dont know where yet. still trying places out.
can anyone give me a ball park figure for income tax rates including max rates if possible.
appreciate answers - thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

All depends on the amount of you pension/s and any other earnings and interest

This site very good for reference but you need to understand Portuguese Tax system
Tax Guide PwC 2014: IRS: Rates


----------



## sepp (Jan 16, 2015)

now I'm confused cos
portugalnews.com/news/hundreds-of-expat-pensioners-take-up-tax-free-residence/28068


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

sepp said:


> now I'm confused cos
> portugalnews.com/news/hundreds-of-expat-pensioners-take-up-tax-free-residence/28068


Sepp

If you are going to live in Portugal then confused is a state of mind you probably need to get used to. 

There is a programme in operation called Non Habitual Residence which started in 2009 with a decree law and was amended in 2011/12.
If you search this forum for NHR then you should get all your questions answered with regards to this programme/incentive.
Then throw it open to a google search and you should be sorted.
Any questions after that then maybe post up here again

HTH

Rob


----------



## sepp (Jan 16, 2015)

thanks for that Rob !
will do.
sepp


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

sepp said:


> thanks for that Rob !
> will do.
> sepp


Glad to help

Post up if you get stuck

Rob


----------

